# GTechnic Panel wipe or CarPro Eraser?



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just finished my last paid detail for 2020 & ran out of my gtechnic panel wipe.

Only ever used IPA, then switched to gtechnic panel wipe.

What do you use & why?

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyeon for me, seems to strip everything off with no problem. Smells nice as well

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Gyeon for me, seems to strip everything off with no problem. Smells nice as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Any ideas who is doing this cheap?

DW discounts etc..

Always been happy with gtechnic.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Any ideas who is doing this cheap?
> 
> DW discounts etc..
> 
> Always been happy with gtechnic.


Think you'd be lucky finding discounts on Gyeon stock.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spies Hecker 7010 is one of the best panel wipes around and justifiable if you’re detailing professionally.

Alternatively, if the manufacturer of the polish you are use does a panel wipe it can be a good idea to use the same make to ensure complete polish removal.

Alan W


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Alan W said:


> Spies Hecker 7010 is one of the best panel wipes around and justifiable if you're detailing professionally.
> 
> Alternatively, if the manufacturer of the polish you are use does a panel wipe it can be a good idea to use the same make to ensure complete polish removal.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan,

I was simply going to buy gtechnic panel wipe again.

Will take a look at Spies Hecker :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Gtech is too aggressive for me. No problems with hard German paints, but for Asian or fresh resprayed paints... no!  As Alan mentioned, S&H 7010 is very good and have long evaporating time. Also don't skip classic IPA  This is good and cheap product for removing any polishing oils.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just to throw another into the mix is bilt hamber cleanser,although it’s pricey,I do like gtechnic though.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rappy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just finished my last paid detail for 2020 & ran out of my gtechnic panel wipe.
> 
> ...


It somewhat depends on the polish being used. Its recommended that you use the polish manufacturers panel wipe if they have one.

If cost is a major consideration i wonder why you switched from IPA which can be made up for a few quid a litre and will work on most jobs if diluted well with good ingredients.

I do concour however that gtechniqs panel wipe is excellent and seems to remove everything 1st time easily. Tetrosyl also works well and is good value.

I hear Koch Chemie's SIL is very good also and decent value.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Gtechniq and Gyeon prep are both alcohol type cleansers (first primarily ethanol based over 70% and second IPA based around 30%).

Note that bodyshops, which require total removal of oils etc prior to painting do not use alcohol panel wipe (even though IPA is cheaper). I would always recommend a true bodyshop panel wipe such as Spies Hecker or Upol.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Gtechniq and Gyeon prep are both alcohol type cleansers (first primarily ethanol based over 70% and second IPA based around 30%).
> 
> Note that bodyshops, which require total removal of oils etc prior to painting do not use alcohol panel wipe (even though IPA is cheaper). I would always recommend a true bodyshop panel wipe such as Spies Hecker or Upol.


S&H 7080 is Ipa based and suitable for water based paints. Are you sure that Panel Wipe is alcohol based? Looks like its solvent based product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

S&H7010 which is recommended by most on here is not alcohol based.

For gtechniq panel wipe check out the msds. Easily found via google.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Gyeon Prep and CarPro Eraser are identicle and work great on all surfaces


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

For discounts you can always get 10% of anything at Ultimate Finish, using WD10 as the code. 
Also Clean and Shiny, either that code or JWD10 possibly.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmaw said:


> For discounts you can always get 10% of anything at Ultimate Finish, using WD10 as the code.
> Also Clean and Shiny, either that code or JWD10 possibly.


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Gyeon prep £11 for 500ml

UPol Slow - £23 for 5 litres.

No brainer :thumb:


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Yup, uPol slow for me too, I've just finished up the last of a gallon I bought five years ago. You can't complain at how good it is or how cost effective it is. If it's good enough to paint onto the surface it leaves it's good enough to remove fillers and oils for either a visual inspection or a ceramic coat.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I like eraser and Gyeon prep, I just use Gyeon prep before applying the coating and eraser for everything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*pawlik*
Gtech PW is very good, but as you state it is aggressive and found it has to suit the paintwork your working on.
FWIW I also use KC Sil which is called silicone remover which works excellent and it is less aggressive and can recommend it and you will feel less concerned using it, well I do. Price is good also.:thumb:


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Bilt hamber cleanser fluid, yea its a bit pricey but has a couple of advantages like being hydrocarbon based its a bit safer and kinder to the paint, also it doesn't flash off as quick and has more lubricity when spreading over the panel compared to ipa.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Benefits of BH cleanser fluid over panel wipe? - I mean a true panel wipe such as SH or Upol.

Apart from being very much more expensive?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> Benefits of BH cleanser fluid over panel wipe? - I mean a true panel wipe such as SH or Upol.
> 
> Apart from being very much more expensive?


Cleanser fluid is great, but it's no more slick, effective or kind to the paint than a bodyshop panelwipe in my experience with it anyway.

In fact the wife swapped my two identical bottles around - 1 of UPOL, 1 of CF -and it took me until today to notice.

I find that either benefit from a second wipedown with a water based product like Gyeon Prep or TAC Oil Zero to get a flawless finish.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

PS - an alcohol is a solvent :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> PS - an alcohol is a solvent :thumb:


Sorry brain = tired. I mean faster flashing and water based.


----------

